# Please Help/ Trial Stimulator Question



## bella2 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi,  I'm new to coding the spinal cord stimulators and just want to double check myself.
Our Doctor performed a trial stim, in the op note he states he inserted two octrode leads, I coded 63650 and 63650-59. I haven't submitted this for billing yet and want to be sure this is correct.
Thanks in advance for all responses,
Bella


----------



## tcraig (Jul 22, 2009)

*respone to stim trial*

What health carrier is it?  If it is Medicare you do not use the 59 modifier.  Otherwise, that is correct.


----------



## bella2 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks For responding so quickly the carrier is UHC.
Cheers,
Bella


----------



## lkozak30 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,
We do a lot of trial placements and if 2 electrodes are being placed, then correct coding would be 63650 & 63650 51 (not 59)...


----------

